# Mahogany boat console for Boston Whaler



## Surfhunter22 (Jan 27, 2018)

Any tips on joinery for a classic 15 Boston whaler interior that I'm building out in mahogany? The original just had butt joins and screws, I'm planning something with rounded corners and no visable screws. Yacht manufactured build help pods with edge glue and a layer of fiberglass on inside. I'm wondering if a sliding dovetail cross brace and some screws/corner blocks on the backside may be prudent. Sides are true 1" mahogany top will be 3/4 mahogany.

Here is a mock-up.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

you could go with splines and epoxy it all together?


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

You could get rounded corners by using something like brick mould. I'm sure you would have to make your own if you want to go with mahogany.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I grew up in the Florida Keys and on Whalers. First one was a 15 like yours, then traded up to a 17. I eventually wound up going to a fiberglass console. Those tri-hulls pound the crap out of the boat, and the wooden consoles just couldn't handle the constant abuse. Whatever you wind up doing, over-build it or it will come apart in pretty short order.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*X2 with Brad:*










you need to put a LOT of thought into how wood ties in with fiberglass on tri-hulls 
compared to a deep-V. the tri-hulls were my worst experiences in rough water. (and still is).
pay special attention to the joints and anchor points. mahogany will look awesome when you are done !!

a couple of good boat sites are fiberglassics.com and thehulltruth.com


----------



## Surfhunter22 (Jan 27, 2018)

Agree it needs to be built for abuse. Having percussion joinery is a risk since I'm sure any movement will result in cracks in the finish.

I plan to use a 3/4 round over but to round the board edges. It would be nice to have some pieces that could be disassembled in the future but I don't see that as an option. It will receive ~ 3 coats of west systems and 3-4 coats of varnish once done.


----------



## Surfhunter22 (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's how she turned out.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Nicely done! Around here, she'd be well admired. A little beauty!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

agree - very nicely done !!
what did you use for the clear coat ?
what part of the world are you in ?

.

.


----------



## Surfhunter22 (Jan 27, 2018)

I did 4 coats of a special clear epoxy (west systems) and 4-5 coats of varnish.


----------



## TwoThumbBruce (Feb 21, 2010)

Great Job! The varnished look on wood adds so much to boats!


----------

